# New to Handguns here...



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

Like the title says, I am new to handguns and found this forum via google. Seems like a lot of great information here, so I'll probably lurk for quite a while reading & learning.

I'm researching my first handgun purchases right now and so far I've settled on these two:

1. Taurus Protector Model 651, .357 MAG
I work in the real estate field and often go into rundown foreclosed homes in bad areas of town, so this one is specifically for personal protection. I plan to get my CCW and want to carry something that is very subtle yet reliable and with some stopping power. A friend of mine recommended this gun. He has one and really enjoys it. The price is great too....$369 at my local shop.
http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=269&category=Revolver

2. SpringField Mil-Spec
Simple, elegant, classic & reliable......what more could you ask for?!? I just love this gun and can't wait to buy it and head down to the range! It comes highly recommended from friends and I have yet to see any negative feedback on it. It's affordable too at ~$715 at my local shop.
http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=2

Any feedback or personal experiences would be appreciated. In case anyone is wondering why I haven't bought them yet, I just moved to this state and am waiting for my driver's license. The day it arrives in the mail I'm headed down to the gun shop!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome to the forum
of your two i'd go with the springfield with out a doubt

however if you read a lot of these threads most here will say that for your first handgun it should be a 9mm
ammo cheaper - much cheaper
and glock 19 is the probably the leader in world wide sales for a single model
then there are the S&W M&P's and the springfield XD's

happy hunting
but try to go to a shop and rent guns before you shoot
www.wheretoshoot.org for a range near you


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

I actually plan to buy both. And when I say that I am new to handguns, I mean I'm new to looking in to buying one for myself. I have shot several of my friends handguns (Ruger Super Red Hawk .44MAG, Glock 9MM, Browning 1911 .22) so I thought going straight to the .45 wouldn't be that much of stretch for me. Just what I was thinking, not disagreeing with you. I like the look of the 1911 much better than they poly's too.

If I could only buy one gun, I would not choose the Protector but when I first started thinking about getting my own gun I thought 1 gun would cost me at least $1K. Obviously it could, but I have been thinking the Protector would be a pretty cool carry gun (and a more subtle one too, which I need) while the 1911 would be my range gun (and sometimes carry). I can get both for ~$1K.

BTW, thanks for the suggestion on renting guns. I honestly didn't know you could do that because I've always borrowed my friend's guns. I'll shoot a 9MM and then a .45.....that should help my decision.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I think your choice of a revolver for a first CCW is a good one. However, I would suggest that before you buy, that you try to look at the new offerings from Ruger and Smith&Wesson. These will be better than the Taurus, and in some cases a *lot* better. Yes, they will cost more, but not by a great amount (although you *can* spend a whole lot more). Some of the S&W offerings will be much lighter in weight as well. Of course this helps with all-day carry, but not with recoil.

One place to look at a good selection at good prices is the Bud's Gun Shop website. You can check and see if there is a dealer near you that can receive a shipment for you.

If after looking at the Smiths/Rugers you can still be happy with a Taurus, then by all means go for it. Keep in mind that S&W and Ruger customer service both have a very good reputation, which cannot be said of Taurus.

PhilR.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast TX.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I will agree with you on the Mil-Spec. If the .44 magnum didn't bother you, the .45 ACP won't bother you at all. In fact, it will probably be more pleasant to shoot than the .357 Magnum you buy.

For the revolver, I would save another $200~ and buy an S&W, even a used one, if necessary. A lot of folks swear by the Taurus, but they have had some QC issues in the past, whereas S&W has had an impeccable reputation, since forever. I held a beautiful 3" Model 60 in my hand at a gun show this past weekend, and it is now on my short list for future purchases. The Ruger SP-101 is also a good one, and probably the most pleasant to shoot .357's through, because of its extra weight.

Also, you can buy an Airweight S&W Model 642 in .38 +P for close to that $369 price tag, if you shop around, and it is a great gun that fits in khaki pockets pretty good. The .357 Magnum in a lightweight snubbie packs a wallop from both ends, and a lot of folks buy them, and end up shooting the .38 +P's, anyway.


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

They actually have a few used Ruger & S&W revolvers similar to the Protector at my local shop now. I'll talk to them and see what they think as well. I looked at them very briefly and all were at least $150 more than the Taurus Protector. Unfortuntely price is somewhat of a factor right now. I certainly appreciate the feedback & advice from all.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome, if you like the design of the 651 from Taurus for $369 you may want to shop the 642-2 from S&W around, only a .38 but + P rated.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you want a double action revolver
get a S&W and never doubt your purchase


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

revolvers&w said:


> Welcome, if you like the design of the 651 from Taurus for $369 you may want to shop the 642-2 from S&W around, only a .38 but + P rated.


The above is a very good suggestion. The 442/642 (the difference being the color of the finish) can often be found for right around $400 (the 442 anyway), which isn't too far off your budget. Yes, it's not a .357, but load it with +p's that are designed for short-barreled revos* and you will have a very effective combination.

PhilR.
*look at loads from Buffalo Bore and Gold Dot.


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> The above is a very good suggestion. The 442/642 (the difference being the color of the finish) can often be found for right around $400 (the 442 anyway), which isn't too far off your budget. Yes, it's not a .357, but load it with +p's that are designed for short-barreled revos* and you will have a very effective combination.
> 
> PhilR.
> *look at loads from Buffalo Bore and Gold Dot.


There's actually a shop in town that has that exact gun and I'm going to try to get down there today to look at it. Thanks!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Halsey Knox said:


> There's actually a shop in town that has that exact gun and I'm going to try to get down there today to look at it. Thanks!


You're welcome! Let us know what happens....

PhilR.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the Mil-Spec is a great choice. I have a Springfield loaded and think it is a great gun for the price. Lifetime warranty and great customer service reputation doesn't hurt either. Might be a little big to carry but it's definitely a great time at the range and excellent for HD as well.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would go with the Springfield out of those 2.I would highly recommend a 9mm as posted above.Either a G19 or M&P


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay, I finally popped my cherry! I took the suggestions here and went with the S&W model 642 .38 +p with factory installed Crimson Trace Laser sights! It was more than I wanted to spend but I did not really loke any of the Taurus's that I saw and this was a pretty sweet deal w/ the sights.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Halsey Knox said:


> Okay, I finally popped my cherry! I took the suggestions here and went with the S&W model 642 .38 +p with factory installed Crimson Trace Laser sights! It was more than I wanted to spend but I did not really loke any of the Taurus's that I saw and this was a pretty sweet deal w/ the sights.


I think you've made a good decision. I've heard a lot of good things about those Smiths. Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

